# foods best avioded?



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

are there any foods that i shouldnt feed to my mice?

atm mine are on a home-made mix, got rabbit food as a base, with sow breeder nuts, oats, few bits of dog kibble and premium wild bird mix added.


----------

